# Cheapest Office PC possible



## Dizzy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm going to be building a pc soon for the parents of a kid I vaguely know, and I just wanted to check with the people here what they thought of this mega cheap pc for just office work:

Motherboard: ASROCK SKT-775 775I65G S/V/L M-ATX 800FSB
Case: OCTIGEN CASE with 300W PSU, keyboard mouse and speakers
CPU: INTEL CELERON D 331 2.66GHz
Hard Drive: MAXTOR HD IDE 80GB UDMA 100 7200RPM
RAM: 512 DDR
Drive: Basic DVD reader

... and an OEM copy of windows XP home. Sound good?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 29, 2007)

That would work fine for a basic use computer.

It might save a few bucks, see what a AMD system would run with a Sempron.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you looked at Dell to see if you can beat their low end price?  Especially for someone you vaguely know, I would just tell him to go there.  I wouldn't want to be held responsible if anything went wrong with it.  Dell would give them a 1 year warranty too.  I've added up prices before.  Once you add in Windows and a few other things, Dell usually wins out.  Don't forget things like speakers, mouse, and keyboard if they don't have those already.  Those tack on a little extra pretty quick.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just looked.  Pretty much the same computer you just built, only with Windows Vista and a Sempron 3400+ for $359.  It also has a 1 year warranty.  Much better in my mind that having to deal with someone you barely know who is upset because something happened to their computer that you made.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 29, 2007)

Therm makes a pretty good point also there..

With the add-ons Dell's prices come really close and then you don't get the headache if something were to happen. Up to you at that point though.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

In addition the Dell could write CDs while your's can only read.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 29, 2007)

Remember you're in the US thermopylae. Here in the UK Dell and everyone else is more expensive. 
For example X1950pro here £125 -$230
IN the US $159.99 - £85
(exchange rates estimated)


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 29, 2007)

just ebay it imo not worth the headache for a sub £150 pc if anything should go wrong, heres a list of a few buy it now sub £150 pc's all new 

http://listings.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsoc...=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Remember you're in the US thermopylae. Here in the UK Dell and everyone else is more expensive.
> For example X1950pro here £125 -$230
> IN the US $159.99 - £85
> (exchange rates estimated)



x1950pros arent £125, 

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119203

the 512mb cards are £105-110

Also, even in the UK its very difficult to beat the low end PC prices of Dell. And how does everyone even know Dizzy is from the UK?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Remember you're in the US thermopylae. Here in the UK Dell and everyone else is more expensive.
> For example X1950pro here £125 -$230
> IN the US $159.99 - £85
> (exchange rates estimated)



Thank you for reminding me which nation I'm in. I had nearly forgotten.  

The point is look around at cheap online retailers.  Often you can not compete with them for low end comptuers.  They often include warranties, and sometimes there offers are better than you could get buying and assembling yourself.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 29, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> x1950pros arent £125,
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119203
> 
> ...


Their RRP anyway
But you get my meaning


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 29, 2007)

Just remember to uninstall all the advertising things that come with a pre-built system, otherwise you're going to be awfully disappointed with your new computer.


----------

